
Apple's Lowest Rated Product? - JacobJans
https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/reviews/MD506LL/A/apple-85w-magsafe-2-power-adapter-for-macbook-pro-with-retina-display
======
oldmancoyote
There is no issue as to wether this is an actual problem. MagSafe has been a
problem for many years.

What is of compelling interest is "Why has this problem persisted? What does
this tell us about Apple?"

